# Beaver through Ice



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Whats the best set to get beavers through the ice?


----------



## chasesdad (Jan 3, 2007)

if you go to www.traps4kids.com it'll tell you all different kinds of sets as well as beaver through the ice


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

330 with a six inch piece of whatever type of tree there chewing on with some bark removed excellent set


----------



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

If legal, #330 or #220 at den or lodge entrance. However, not size selective, so you'll catch small ones too. Excellent chance to catch otter in this set also. Snares on a bait pole, very good in theft prone areas. Not so painful to loose. At least #3 foot-hold traps work in baited sets if thats all you have to trap with. They are time consuming to use under the ice though.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

theres no such thing as easy under ice trapping or trapping


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

I got one this weekend in a poplar baited conni. It was about 45 lbs. What makes a beaver swim through a snare hung from a bait pole? Wouldn't they just chew off the pole?


----------



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

Pout, that is when they get caught in the snare, while they are attempting to chew off the bait pole. They cut it off below the ice and above the bottom. you wire the snares in position so that in the act of chewing around the bait pole they stick their head through the snare. Keep in mind that just like snaring predators a support wire is used. I use 6 foot snares and tie them off above the ice. You don't want to give a snared beaver a lot of slack so it can tangle up real bad. If that happens it's can be a lot of work. Usually I premake the bait and snare rig at home. I just use about a 24 inch bait pole 3-4 inches in diameter. I just go with two snares 1 at 9:00 and 1 at 3:00, set about 2 inches below the ice. I carry a rechargeable drill and fasten my cross piece above the ice at the desired height. Trapper 2 is exactly right, there is no easy way to operate under the ice. But that is when the best pelts are taken. I really go all out for two weeks or so right at ice breakup. You can really catch them in numbers then.


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

Plumber set? Attatch some small white pvc to the wires on your 330 and set it near the feed bed. :beer:


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the help. Maybe I will try the snares this weekend. They are a lot cheaper than using the 330's.


----------



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

Pout, I make one snare and use it for predators and beaver. 3/32 X6 feet long. If I snare beaver during open water, I use a relaxing lock to cut down on fur damage. What ever sets you use set as many as you can afford. The secret to cataching a lot of fur is too make alot of sets.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

it might be harder to catch um under the ice but i dont set a beaver trap until ice on unless its for adc work


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

What are beaver selling for now?


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

I was checking my sets this weekend and did a little looking and found where they had been coming out of the back of the lodge. Two strikes with the chisel and I was through. I cut a slit with the chain saw, and could see exactly where the run was. The ice was about 3 inches thick over the run and about 10 inches just outside the run. I will let you know how I do on my next check. Do you think that the chainsaw alerts the Beaver too much that they know something is up and are avoiding the traps by going around or over? Thanks.


----------

